# Help with a nervous gerbil



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello! 

I've had my 2 new gerbils, Sadie and Frankie, for about a week and a half. 

Sadie has settled in and is happy for me to make a fuss and stroke her. Frankie is still very nervous and spends much of her time in the tunnel under the bedding. 

She does pop up and now and again and doesn't always run for cover the second she sees me like she did at first (!) and I know these things can take time. I know she comes out when I'm not there as she certainly does when she thinks I'm not looking! 

My question is whether I should try to unearth the tunnel a bit or takes it out completely for the moment to try to encourage her to get used to me or if I should just wait for her to be ready? I want her to have somewhere she feels safe - they've got a wooden tunnel there too she can sit in if she wants to.

I'm going to have to clean out the gerbilarium soon, too, so she'll have to come out at some point! 

Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated 

Thanks,

Claire


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't destroy her tunnel, as for one their is no point as she will make another and if that's her safe spot it better to let her keep it. Just make sure that every time she sees you you off her a tasty snack. She will soon be running out to you for a fuss if she knows there is something tasty to be had.

You can also try when you clean them out sitting in a empty bath with her where she can explore you without you touching her with hands, and where she cant escape.


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Fair enough 

At the moment she's not letting me close enough to offer her anything before she runs off, but hopefully this will improve. All I can do is chat to her at the moment. She is slowly building up her courage I think. 

Will certainty try with the bath!

Thank you for your reply


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello 

When I got my gerbils one was more nervous then the other too, so what I used to do was when I saw they were both out, I would speak to make sure they knew I was there, then come over to the tank, just sit still and carry on talking until both gerbils were out, I'd praise and sound really happy to see them. After a couple of times I'd start to move, slowly and smoothly (jerky movements make them jump), then I started opening the lid and just having my hands in their and offering pumpkin seeds, always talking. 
They are happy to see me now and the one who used to be the most timid has his own special way to tell me to 'get over here and let me out mum!' :thumbup:

When it comes to getting them out, I'd use a jar or something they can climb in to to move them safely around, as you don't want them suddenly taking fright in your hands! They may be small but they can jump!


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi there,

Thanks for your reply. I've been chatting to them a lot and telling them how beautiful they are!

When I got home from work this afternoon, I scooped them out (with the help of a cup) to sort out their gerbilarium and took the opportunity to sit with them in an empty bath. My feet have been well and truly nibbled, but I think it's helped!

Since then, Frankie has been tempted to take a treat from me, so I'm really pleased! 

Thank you both again, I've really appreciated your advice :biggrin:

Claire


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

That's brilliant 

Really pleased for you. When a nervous gerbil decides you are not a threat after all it is the best feeling.


----------

